# Lakeway Beekeepers Association



## Regina Campbell (Jun 2, 2012)

The Lakeway Beekeepers Association of Hamblen County Tennessee, will be holding their short course March 10th and 11th, 2014. Any beekeepers in or around the area are welcome. We will have a few refreshments on hand. It will be from 7pm to 9Pm both nights. Held at the Rose Center in Morristown TN classroom2.


----------

